# المنتديات الخاصة > الترحيب والتهاني >  تهنئه الدكتوره شيماء بالعام الدراسى الجديد

## اسراء الماحى

كل عام وانت نبعا يفيض علما ومعرفه واتمنى ان حضرتك تدرسى لنا هذا العام لان انا  بجد يا دكتوره دخلت كليه حقوق وانا كنت زعلانه جدا ومحبطه بس بعد ما حضرتك درست ليا انا حبت الدراسه جدا فى الكليه وبقى عندى طموح غير عاديه ويرجع الفضل لحضرتك

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

أشكرك أختي العزيزة اسراء على هذه الكلمات الرقيقة التي تدل على رقة مشاعرك 
وكل عام وأنت والجميع بألف خير بمناسبة العام الدراسي الجديد 
وفقنا الله جميعا لما يحبه ويرضاه

----------

